# Web based DMG/MIC treasure generator: now with bulk items!



## ChimericDream (Jun 20, 2007)

Update 7-1-07: I've got the full MIC side up and running. In addition, you can now opt to add trade goods (DMG only) and/or goods generated using the tables in the Draconomicon. There's still quite a bit to be added, like prices for some of the bulk items, but I'm quite proud of what's done so far.

http://www.chimericdream.com/dnd/TGen/TGen.asp

Opinions and comments are welcome and most appreciated.

It's still in beta, but the full DMG side should be up and running. I'd like to see if the friendly folks here can help me find bugs with it. If you find something that looks a bit off, send a screenshot (along with error message, if applicable) to pannotia (at) chimericdream (dot) com. Since the whole thing is generated on refresh, it'll be fairly hard for me to duplicate the exact circumstances of every error, but I should be able to track down things with error messages.

There's no real style attached to it, so it currently is just a very simple layout. I plan to add the Magic Item Compendium treasure gen rules as well as a variant gen method that I've made.

So, without further adieu, here's the link.

http://www.chimericdream.com/dnd/TGen/TGen.asp

Opinions and comments are welcome and most appreciated.


----------



## meomwt (Jun 21, 2007)

First comment would be, can you add in a 50% Standard Treasure line, for those miserly DM's out there (who's pointing at me?) who don't like to shower their players with goodies.   

Is it also possible to add a line which calculates the total value of the trasure generated easily? I'd understand if the numbers are actually text strings and can't be manipulated in that way. 

Other than that, it seems to work OK so far. I don't have the MIC so have confined my tests to the DMG, but those I've tried have come out OK.


----------



## XCorvis (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks pretty good. Simple, but has all the info. Keep us updated!


----------



## ChimericDream (Jun 21, 2007)

meomwt said:
			
		

> First comment would be, can you add in a 50% Standard Treasure line, for those miserly DM's out there (who's pointing at me?) who don't like to shower their players with goodies.
> 
> Is it also possible to add a line which calculates the total value of the trasure generated easily? I'd understand if the numbers are actually text strings and can't be manipulated in that way.
> 
> Other than that, it seems to work OK so far. I don't have the MIC so have confined my tests to the DMG, but those I've tried have come out OK.



Unfortunately, I can't do it that way right now. As you guessed, all the gold values (or at least most of them) are text strings. I've actually already started thinking of another way to do it that could make it simpler to go with the route you're suggesting.

Also, I thought about adding in a 50% standard option, but that also can't really be done easily the way it's currently set up. For the double, triple, etc options, the script basically loops back through additional times. However, as I'm typing this, I've thought of a couple different ways to implement it, so expect an announcement at some point that I've added in a 50% standard option.

Thanks for the comments, and keep em' coming!


----------



## Vascant (Jun 22, 2007)

Found a bug, looks like just a spelling issue

Microsoft VBScript runtime  error '800a01f4'

Variable is undefined: 'DMG_DoGaneEnemy'

/dnd/TGen/DMG_weaponlists.asp, line 601


----------



## ChimericDream (Jun 22, 2007)

Fantastic! Fixed, thanks.


----------



## Vascant (Jun 22, 2007)

Also.. save to assume this is straight from the source.. as in random X will always be a "large well-done wool tapestry"

When I seen the MIC version it got me thinking and I started creating one of these type of generators for myself as well.  Though rather then just a single entry for "large well-done wool tapestry", what it does is resolve what the qualifiers are for a tapestry and modify the price based on them.  

That being said, there are perhaps a million ways to do this and each way fits the flavor of different people.  Are you going to raise the CR currently handled (Think at the moment it is 20) so it can be used for dragons and such?


----------



## Erywin (Jun 22, 2007)

This is an awesome app, keep up the work


----------



## TheLe (Jun 22, 2007)

muzick said:
			
		

> It's still in beta, but the full DMG side should be up and running. I'd like to see if the friendly folks here can help me find bugs with it. If you find something that looks a bit off, send a screenshot (along with error message, if applicable) to pannotia (at) chimericdream (dot) com. Since the whole thing is generated on refresh, it'll be fairly hard for me to duplicate the exact circumstances of every error, but I should be able to track down things with error messages.
> 
> There's no real style attached to it, so it currently is just a very simple layout. I plan to add the Magic Item Compendium treasure gen rules as well as a variant gen method that I've made.
> 
> ...




Looks good! It's always great to find a fellow ASP coder out there.

Keep up the good work. Maybe we can collaborate on a web project in the future!

`Le


----------



## ChimericDream (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the comments (and compliments ). I do intend (once this is up and running) to expand the challenge ratings beyond 20, possibly as far out as CR 40 for high epic campaigns. However, after about CR 30, the tables start to break down pretty quickly.

As for the art objects and whatnot, I do actually intend to expand on that list eventually. I agree that there should be a lot more variation on art objects, and my plan is to incorporate what Vascant said (price modifiers based on quality and whatnot) as well as some of the art objects from the WotC thread about "pimping" your BBEG's crib (don't have the exact link handy, but it's a great reference).

I'll post back here when I have more of the MIC tables up and running.


----------



## ChimericDream (Jun 29, 2007)

Update: the DMG/MIC treasure generator is now completely up and running! Here's a list of what it does:

Generates treasure (coins, goods and items) from the DMG
Generates treasure (coins, goods and items) from the MIC
Works with CR 1-20
Generates Standard, Double, Triple, and Quadruple standard treasure
Randomly determines weapon and armor size from fine to colossal (majority of items will be Small-Large)

Here's a list of what it does not do:

Give a GP total for the value of the treasure generated (coming in an update later)
Generate 50% standard treasure (coming in an update later)
Check to see whether that weapon property can actually be on the weapon (i.e. - keen on a warhammer) (may be coming in an update later... still undecided)
Give much selection on art objects (coming soon in the form of the Draconomicon's art object tables)

As before, comments and critiques are welcome!

And the link again, so you don't have to scroll to the top:
http://www.chimericdream.com/dnd/TGen/TGen.asp


----------



## Caliban (Jun 30, 2007)

Just noticed this one: 







> Ring of enerty resistance, greater (DMG 232)




Should be "Ring of *energy* resistance, greater"


----------



## ChimericDream (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks.... with all the typing I had to do to get this online, I'm sure there will be quite a few typos.


----------



## ChimericDream (Jul 1, 2007)

Updated the generator. See the first post for details.


----------



## meomwt (Jul 2, 2007)

There's some great work going on in the generator, keep it up!

However, I just noticed that when you use the MIC method, there are no gold piece values given for magic items. That might be something you're addressing. 

I also found an instance where there are GP values for goods which aren't included in the total for the cache of treasure. I'll e-mail you a screenshot separeately. 

Cheers, and thanks for all the hard work. This time-pressed GM appreciates the effort!


----------



## ChimericDream (Jul 2, 2007)

The total value of the treasure is something I'm still working on. As for the gold piece values of items in the MIC method, that was because those items originally didn't have prices listed in the tables in the MIC. The prices are something I'm still working on, but hopefully I should be able to get the rest of that up today or tomorrow.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Bad Paper (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't understand the difference between the MIC and DMG methods.  Where in the respective books is there a difference in generation?

BTW, looks great, thanks for this tool, etc.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I don't understand the difference between the MIC and DMG methods.  Where in the respective books is there a difference in generation?
> 
> BTW, looks great, thanks for this tool, etc.



 The tables rolled are different.

Also, I didn't notice previously, but the MIC method seems to give much less gp worth.


----------



## ChimericDream (Jul 8, 2007)

It does, to an extent. However, this is also because I haven't finished adding the gp values for everything on the MIC side of the site.

I've had to take a couple days off from working on this. It was partly to avoid burnout (50-60 hours in just a few weeks can get pretty old), but also the server my primary site was on suffered a pretty massive hardware failure, so I've been working with my host to get the backups restored. They've been awesome, though, so it hasn't been stressful at all... just time consuming.

Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## thorian (Nov 19, 2008)

(thread necromancy)
I've tried to check out the treasure generator, but the link doesn't seem to work.
http://www.chimericdream.com/dnd/TGen/TGen.asp gives a 404 error.
http://gaming.chimericdream.com/TGen/index.php on your site gives a redirect loop.
I'd love to check out the generator. Thanks.


----------



## ChimericDream (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the interest and the report.  I have switched hosts and have been working on converting the generator from ASP to PHP, so I hadn't seen that it was down.  It is back up now, but I am still converting.  I am about 50% through right now, but the new version is both more accurate (there were bugs with the value calculations in the ASP version) and easier to expand.  My hope is to eventually add editions/systems as they are requested or I have personal need of them.

Now that I remember it exists, I will post in this thread once I finish the conversion and update process.


----------



## Aluvial (Jun 3, 2009)

The link seems to be broken again.  Can you give a current link?

Aluvial


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jun 4, 2009)

You're not very familiar with web surfing, huh?

If you go to the URL and delete successive components from the end, eventually you'll find that the only part that works is the domain name!  Then click on Gaming (on the left) and Gaming Tools below that.  Now you'll have a link to the treasure generator.

Btw, it looks like the conversion to PHP is complete.  Although the author used some sort of weird CSS that changes the way the buttons look from the browser's platform-defined LAF to some Windows-based LAF (ie. ugly!).

Sorry to be a bit snarky, but the above isn't really that difficult...


----------

